# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Minoxidil Sexual side effects

## Xeux

I know a lot of people always says that Minoxidil doesn't cause side effects but a made a research in a lot of foruns and many people are complaining about that, and i am one of those people...

I started using minoxidil for a month when i noted the side effects like low libido and Erectile disfunction, for the first time in my life i cannot have sex with a girl, and i see a lot of foruns and a lot of mens with the same problems, when i discover that was minoxidil the villain i immediatly stopped using, 1 weak later i had no more ED problems but my semen was like water so 1 weak working fine and the ED seems to be coming back and the watery semen is still on. I always was a very healthy with a great libido and it stopped a month after starts using it

Anyone have the same problem that me? Any advice about the recovery? I desesperated! (sorry about the bad english)

----------


## alapopaeric40

I was taking Monoxdil for half a year and was so frustrated at how I was getting a lot of the same side effects, except in my case, I had worse hair loss at certain points. It was very frustrating and felt like things couldn't get any worse until I ran into some erectile dysfunction issues myself. It really put a damper on the relationship I had with my girlfriend and I was desperately seeking solutions. At times, it seemed to be working for me in terms of preventing more hair loss, but I was looking for any kind of ED medication that could mitigate the effects of Monoxdil.

I tried some brand name ones and wasn't having much luck and felt I needed to use generics to save myself some money. The worst of these meds for me was one called Sliden, which I came across and all it gave me was some really bad vomiting at night and muscle cramps, so I really would advise staying away from any of those if they look really sketchy. I highly recommend consulting with your doctor first before going on any kind of alternative, generic brands. He'll able to perform tests on you to see how your testosterone levels are and what you'll need to counteract the effects of having elevated estrogen levels. 

I also suggest you look up reviews of any of these medications you may find online, especially if you're going to trust in the cheaper alternatives. Looking at some reviews can help you make sure what you're buying is safe and is up standards. I've long stopped relying on generics and have been trying to improve my lifestyle, going to the gym much more often and finding more natural ways of counteracting the effects of erectile dysfunction and going on Fin really soon. I hope you're able to get your issues fully resolved as well.

----------


## Xeux

Thanks for your feedback, i'm starting to get back to normal, made some exams and i saw a guy talking about a possible cause of this side efects and its a hormone called prolactin who causes this effects, my prolactin is 16,7 when the normal is the max of 15,2 so its probably the cause of this disfunctions on my body, the excess of prolactin on males body causes low libido and ED because is a female hormone and my Testosterone is 494,7 is normal but i guess a little low to a 22 y/o, i hope i can help someone with the same problem as me because i had some horrible weeks in my life. And again i'm sorry about my bad english.

----------


## LusciousLadyLocks

It's psychological.  It literally can't cause erectile dysfunction or anything like it.

----------


## JeffKells

I've been using Rogaine 5% for years... never had an issue getting an erection when on it...

----------


## k9gatton

Some people have ED on Finasteride (very rare though). Don't think Minoxidil is really doing that to you.

Cut the dosage in half, see if it comes back. To be honest, Minoxidil isn't very effective on its own any way.

----------


## Jba

> Thanks for your feedback, i'm starting to get back to normal, made some exams and i saw a guy talking about a possible cause of this side efects and its a hormone called prolactin who causes this effects, my prolactin is 16,7 when the normal is the max of 15,2 so its probably the cause of this disfunctions on my body, the excess of prolactin on males body causes low libido and ED because is a female hormone and my Testosterone is 494,7 is normal but i guess a little low to a 22 y/o, i hope i can help someone with the same problem as me because i had some horrible weeks in my life. And again i'm sorry about my bad english.


 Hello Xeux,

Are you fully recovered now? Was it the prolactin level the reason?

----------


## Jba

> Thanks for your feedback, i'm starting to get back to normal, made some exams and i saw a guy talking about a possible cause of this side efects and its a hormone called prolactin who causes this effects, my prolactin is 16,7 when the normal is the max of 15,2 so its probably the cause of this disfunctions on my body, the excess of prolactin on males body causes low libido and ED because is a female hormone and my Testosterone is 494,7 is normal but i guess a little low to a 22 y/o, i hope i can help someone with the same problem as me because i had some horrible weeks in my life. And again i'm sorry about my bad english.


 Did you do anything to get back to normal? I'm freaking out! Been of minox for 1 month and can't feel a thing down there  :Frown:  appreciate your response man

----------


## An Man

I'm having the same problems since 9 months. Basically, erectile dysfunction, loss of libido, penis numbness, and burning sensation. I am very scared this will not go away. I don't think its the hormonal levels. The minoxidil must have been absorbed through the scalp and then in some way it affected the nerves, muscle cells or arteries in the penis. 
Any updates to your situations?
Can someone please suggest what to do?

----------


## LeoDeWitt

> I'm having the same problems since 9 months. Basically, erectile dysfunction, loss of libido, penis numbness, and burning sensation. I am very scared this will not go away. I don't think its the hormonal levels. The minoxidil must have been absorbed through the scalp and then in some way it affected the nerves, muscle cells or arteries in the penis. 
> Any updates to your situations?
> Can someone please suggest what to do?


  How do you feel now friend??? In my case I only use Minoxidil for 1 WEEK! It's been 3 weeks since I left that poison, because of my low libido and erections, but in this 3 weeks I don't feel any better  :Frown: .
I'm scared this is going to be forever  :Frown: .
Sorry for my bad English I'm from spain

----------


## An Man

> How do you feel now friend??? In my case I only use Minoxidil for 1 WEEK! It's been 3 weeks since I left that poison, because of my low libido and erections, but in this 3 weeks I don't feel any better .
> I'm scared this is going to be forever .
> Sorry for my bad English I'm from spain


 Hello LeoDeWitt,

I feel very bad, nothing has changed. I am still having libido problems and I have a burning feeling at the "glans penis". This is really a nightmare, I would never have thought that Minoxidil would lead to these kind of side effects. Soon after I applied the Minoxidil I developed these problems. Minoxidil was the only real change in my life, otherwise I am very healthy and don't do any drugs.
I must say that I am very angry at the people who say things like: "It's all psychological, in your head". Or: "Are you sure you did not take Finasteride?". 

NO, I am 100% sure that I only applied Minoxidil, and Minoxidil is 100% responsible for these side effects. 

Can I ask you: How old are you and did you apply 2% liquid or 5% foam? Where did you purchase your Minoxidil, from the pharmacy or the Internet?

----------


## Hairhope4ever

I personally only had sexual side effects from Propecia. I believe propecia has a stronger systematic effect. Regarding minoxidil, I have had nothing but positive experiences with it. I solely use the foam, and it has really helped my hair loss.

----------


## LeoDeWitt

> Hello LeoDeWitt,
> 
> I feel very bad, nothing has changed. I am still having libido problems and I have a burning feeling at the "glans penis". This is really a nightmare, I would never have thought that Minoxidil would lead to these kind of side effects. Soon after I applied the Minoxidil I developed these problems. Minoxidil was the only real change in my life, otherwise I am very healthy and don't do any drugs.
> I must say that I am very angry at the people who say things like: "It's all psychological, in your head". Or: "Are you sure you did not take Finasteride?". 
> 
> NO, I am 100% sure that I only applied Minoxidil, and Minoxidil is 100% responsible for these side effects. 
> 
> Can I ask you: How old are you and did you apply 2% liquid or 5% foam? Where did you purchase your Minoxidil, from the pharmacy or the Internet?


 I bought it on the internet, it was Minoxidil %5, liquid.
I'm scared because I only use it for a week and the effects don't go  :Frown: .
How much time do you use it friend?  :Frown:

----------


## An Man

> I bought it on the internet, it was Minoxidil %5, liquid.
> I'm scared because I only use it for a week and the effects don't go .
> How much time do you use it friend?


 I used it 2 weeks, and the effects were immediate. Now it has been 12 months later, and I still have 0 libido and erectile dysfunction. Also I have a very sensitive penis, I can barely touch the glans of my penis. How about you? What are your symptoms?

----------


## Vicky

> I used it 2 weeks, and the effects were immediate. Now it has been 12 months later, and I still have 0 libido and erectile dysfunction. Also I have a very sensitive penis, I can barely touch the glans of my penis. How about you? What are your symptoms?


 Dear friend..

I'm also suffering with this issue since 9 month .
How about you now?  Is it still there ? 
In my case it recovers for some days and again come back...

I don't know what to do..I'm so frustrated why I used this bloody minoxidil ...?

----------


## An Man

> Dear friend..
> 
> I'm also suffering with this issue since 9 month .
> How about you now?  Is it still there ? 
> In my case it recovers for some days and again come back...
> 
> I don't know what to do..I'm so frustrated why I used this bloody minoxidil ...?


 Hi,

yes I still have the symptoms. I has now been over 1 1/2 years. How many days have you used Minoxidil? What are your symptoms?

----------


## Vicky

> Hi,
> 
> yes I still have the symptoms. I has now been over 1 1/2 years. How many days have you used Minoxidil? What are your symptoms?


 Hi friend,

I used minoxidil 5 % almost 3 months and now I'm so worried that as you still have symptoms after use of only 2 weeks  . !!

My symptoms are same like.. no morning erection, 0 libido, no random day erection which was very normal for me , numbness and shrink in penis size, hardly get erect by self stimulation...
I'm so depressed what happened to me? What I do now..

But thing is that this symptoms are not continued, it 100% recovers for 15-20 days and again come back for almost for a month since I stopped using of minoxidil.

Is your symptoms are same manner like recovered and again back ...?

Did you feel any difference before 1 year and now..?
 Is there anyone who fully recovered from this ? And how much time it takes to recover?
Please reply...

----------


## An Man

> Hi friend,
> 
> I used minoxidil 5 % almost 3 months and now I'm so worried that as you still have symptoms after use of only 2 weeks  . !!
> 
> My symptoms are same like.. no morning erection, 0 libido, no random day erection which was very normal for me , numbness and shrink in penis size, hardly get erect by self stimulation...
> I'm so depressed what happened to me? What I do now..
> 
> But thing is that this symptoms are not continued, it 100% recovers for 15-20 days and again come back for almost for a month since I stopped using of minoxidil.
> 
> ...


  Hi,
I have the same symptoms. In the first months my situation was worse compared to now. TOTAL loss of libido, erectile dysfunction, pain & sensitivity etc. 
Now I still have those symptoms, but they are not as intense. For example, libido has improved somehow.
Also, I do not have this temporary symptoms that you describe. 
We don't know whether complete recovery is possible. I mean look at Post-Finasteride Syndrome sufferers. 
Btw, our situation is the same is with those PFS sufferers. First, they were ridiculed that Finasteride does not cause sexual side effects. And then over the years the sufferers were proven right. So do not be discouraged when people on forums say that Minoxidil does not cause sexual side effects. It sure does and the side effects are as devastating as Finasteride.

Did you use 2 or 5 % Minoxidil? Rogaine?

----------


## Abb47

Hey how long are you with that ? How old are you? How long do you use it? Did or do you have a relathionship?

----------


## An Man

Hi,

you can read the whole story in previous posts of mine. Basically used it 2 weeks, and the effects were immediate. What about you?

----------


## Abb47

If you have mail we can talk and help each other.. i have others contacts with same symptoms

----------


## An Man

> If you have mail we can talk and help each other.. i have others contacts with same symptoms


 Yes, can you add me as a friend? Somehow I cannot send friend requests. Other than that, you can answer to my post on askapatient, and I will receive a message of yours to my email:

https://www.askapatient.com/applicat...8&drug=ROGAINE

----------


## thommo

hey i used minoxidil 5% for five days in February 2017. 16 months on im still suffering with erectile dysfunction. my penis has never gone back to normal. its physically altered in size. its more rubbery and veiny. i rarely wake up with morning erections when before i always did every day. I dont get any involuntary erections anymore. 

Like vicky i have periods where the symptoms subside. they have never fully gone away but when i am at my best i can achieve an erection to about 65% strength of what it used to be. and that is at my best. my body is like in a heightened state of sensitivity. things i could eat/drink/smoke now can make the symptoms worse whereas before they never affected me down there. for example i used to take a sports supplement you can buyin shops called creatine. i cant take that now as it makes the erectile dysfunction worse. i tried zinc supplement because people said it helped with ED. this made my symptoms worse and gave me heart palpitations. basically my body is ****ed and i cant help thinking this is for life.

----------


## An Man

> hey i used minoxidil 5% for five days in February 2017. 16 months on im still suffering with erectile dysfunction. my penis has never gone back to normal. its physically altered in size. its more rubbery and veiny. i rarely wake up with morning erections when before i always did every day. I dont get any involuntary erections anymore. 
> 
> Like vicky i have periods where the symptoms subside. they have never fully gone away but when i am at my best i can achieve an erection to about 65% strength of what it used to be. and that is at my best. my body is like in a heightened state of sensitivity. things i could eat/drink/smoke now can make the symptoms worse whereas before they never affected me down there. for example i used to take a sports supplement you can buyin shops called creatine. i cant take that now as it makes the erectile dysfunction worse. i tried zinc supplement because people said it helped with ED. this made my symptoms worse and gave me heart palpitations. basically my body is ****ed and i cant help thinking this is for life.


 Hi thommo,

can you please send me an email by clicking on the askapatient Link in my previous post? 
I have the exact same situation as you do.
thanks

----------


## thommo

did you get my email?

----------


## xMedox

Hey everyone,

Hi, I'm a first year med student and new to this website. I stumbled upon this forum whilst looking at possible side effects of using minoxidil. What you people have been saying made me very concerned. Now, the reason I actually stumbled upon this forum, is that I have been using minoxidil for a good five months now and I have been experiencing a strange increase in libido. Don't get me wrong, I'm not here to say that your concerns about side effects are unjustified. I'm merely giving my account of this. 
It is not impossible that minoxidil could have a negative effect on libido and judging by the number of people who say they have experienced these side effects due to minoxidil, it definitely requires attention. The main problem, however, is that minoxidil has not been researched enough. It was firstly used as a drug for lowering blood pressure; the anti-hair loss features of it have been discovered later. 
I don't mean to discredit anyone's account here, so please don't attack me or think I'm here to call you liars, but if I look at the situation, I see two possibilities.
Since minoxidil is a blood pressure-lowering medication and there's a lot still to be learned about it; and blood-lowering medications can lead to erectile problems, this would be the first possibility I could think of.
The second possibility I see is that it may not have anything to do with the minoxidil. Let's forget the minoxidil for a minute. There are many other factors that influence erectile function, mainly lifestyle and age. Now, age seems unlikely to be the reason if we're talking about a period of time as short as a month. Let's talk about lifestyle. Smoking, drinking alcohol, unhealthy eating habits, obesity, little exercise and other aspects of lifestyle influence libido. Any other medication that is taken regularly? Now, again, I'm not saying that it's not the minoxidil, but before putting the whole blame on it, have you considered the above-mentioned aspects? If you think none of these apply to you, then it is definitely necessary to consult a doctor. Erectile matters are not to be taken lightly.
Another thing I wanted to mention before I finally shut up; I wanted to mention the so-called ''Medical Students' Disease''. When reading about such side effects relating to a drug you use, it may become an easy scapegoat. Further, one might experience a psychological placebo effect and be stressed about it so much that one may feel like they have erectile problems.

Nevertheless, if you believe that the minoxidil is responsible for your erectile problems, do not use it until you consult your doctor or if you feel safe using it. I hope that you people recover and feel better.

----------


## An Man

Hi xMedox,

thanks, I appreciate your post. I agree that we should exclude other possible causes before jumping to the conclusion that Minoxidil is behind those sexual side effects. Let us then look at all the possible factors that you mentioned:

1) First you mention that Minoxidil is a blood-lowering medication. Here we should be cautious when making inferences from studies that investigated oral minoxidil. While it is true that oral Minoxidil lowers blood pressure, we know very little in which ways topical Minoxidil (2% or 5%) stops hair loss. If we exclude Minoxidil, other blood-lowering agents do not stop hair loss in men. There are numerous hypotheses in academic publications that try to explain the mechanism of topical Minoxidil, but there is no definite answer.

Now one might ask: Why are participants of studies where oral minoxidil was used for hypertension not experiencing those same sexual side effects as users of topical Minoxidil? First, we can never be sure that all side effects (including sexual) where properly documented in those studies. Simple example: Think of Finasteride. When it was first introduced, pharmaceutical companies claimed that Finasteride is safe and that sexual side effects subside after treatment is stopped. Of course we now know that this is not true, there are thousands of users that have Post-Finasteride Syndrome with permanent sexual side effects. Ironically, people on various forums back then claimed that Finasteride users are making up stories and that Finasteride is safe "because the FDA approved it". 
Second, there is a huge difference between oral medications and topical application. You are a medical student you say, so you might be familiar with first-pass metabolism. With oral medications, the liver and gut absorb and transform the drug concentration markedly. With topical application of Minoxidil, the drug gets into the bloodstream via the scalp, no first-pass metabolism in this case. Therefore we do know at which concentration and form the topical Minoxidil might affect the body hormones/arteries/etc. 
That being said, I am sure you are aware of the horrible side effects of Minoxidil (pericardial effusion, cardiac tamponade, pericarditis..). Who says that topical Minoxidil does not have the potential to cause serious side effects in vulnerable individuals?

2+3) You say that smoking, drinking, unhealthy lifestyles, or other medications might have caused ED and sexual side effects. This might be true in some cases, but in my case I was taking no drugs, I do not smoke, and I am very healthy otherwise. Furthermore, I applied Minoxidil and immediately afterwards the sexual side effects began. Also, I was unaware that Minoxidil might cause sexual side effects. Only after I developed sexual side effects I started researching. And the evidence is bullet-proof in many aspects:

You can go to the website askapatient and search for Minoxidil. Currently, there are 183 ratings, most of them very negative. Most of the users complain about sexual side effects. The vast majority of users report that they did not know of the potential sexual side effects of Minoxidil before starting treatment. Only after they had developed the symptoms, they made the connection between ED and Minoxidil. Some have persistent ED and libido loss which started immediately after using Minoxidil. 
Furthermore, go to Google and search for "Minoxidil+erectile dysfunction", "Minoxidil+sexual side effects. You can even search in other languages: "Minoxidil+difuncion erectil", "Minoxidil+disfunção erétil", etc. There are thousands of reports where people claim that topical Minoxidil caused sexual side effects. 
I have no reason to doubt those claims. There is 0 possibility that all of those people are lying, making up things, or having some "other problems". 


As to your last paragraph where you say that we should not use Minoxidil until we consult our doctor of until we feel safe: Too late already, the damage has been done...

----------


## Mob

Dear All,

I my self i the affected i am 35 years OLD and started to use the Regaine which posses that bloody minoxidil , i was doin good , but after using two months suddenly i witnessed problem with my erection, i dont take   any drink, smoke , medicine , and  do exercise but facing problem of ED. 

I stopped using that thing from last week but no recovery , i had done my blood tests they are okay.

Now i dont know what to do for the recovery , please suggest.

----------


## Mob

Same issue just after using the Regaine which consist of Minoxidil. I was very good in sex but after using that i am facing erectile issue , though i have stopped using it since one week but no improvement, now i am looking for something which can recover me from this side effect. working and searching for it. I hope i will get some thing for my recovery soon

----------


## Foochow

Hi,I used it 2 weeks, and the effects were immediate.

----------


## MSH313

28 year old also used it for 4to5 days and stopped after researching the side effects... Then 2 weeks after stopping I have 0 labido, Ed, circles under eyes, joint pain, muscle weakness, no energy, my life is over don't touch this shit If you are thinking about it... The side effects are rare... But why play Russian roulette..

----------


## MSH313

How can I contact you

----------


## An Man

> 28 year old also used it for 4to5 days and stopped after researching the side effects... Then 2 weeks after stopping I have 0 labido, Ed, circles under eyes, joint pain, muscle weakness, no energy, my life is over don't touch this shit If you are thinking about it... The side effects are rare... But why play Russian roulette..


 Same here...Anything improved? How long do your symptoms last on a typical day?

----------


## MSH313

> Same here...Anything improved? How long do your symptoms last on a typical day?


 My erection are back after 3 weeks since crashing. Only my labido is probably 30% of what it used to be... Instead of feeling like sex everyday I now only feel like it maybe once a week.. I also find I'm not checking out girls all the time like before as the interest and labido is significantly reduced from what it was

----------


## Ihateminoxidil

I am working hard to fix this issue, i am 100% sure that minoxidil caused all these issues. I dont think it works like finasteride as a lot of people think and here are the reasons. First finasteride affects hormones but minoxidil doesnt as i did all blood tests and all are normal, second I have noticed a weird thing and that is it doesnt only cause sexual side effects, but it lowers the sensation in all the body or at least the lower body, I noticed that i have a much lower urge to pee and second i live in jordan where winters are cold and homes are not well isolated, so i used to wear socks all the time during winter except for the winter after using minoxidil as my feet doesnt feel cold anymore. (I am off minoxidil for a year now). I think it works more like a local or full anesthesia (i did a knee surgery 2 years ago on local anesthesia and it feels similar now but on a damped level). I hope someone research this subject matter and finds a cure for this poison.

----------


## Lucille

I also faced some side effects after using Minoxidil. But then I discontinued it and recovered though it took a month to overcome it. But now I am using a Vitamin shampoo to boost my hair growth and it has shown some great results.

----------


## Ziebarth

I've never heard about minox sexual side effects...

----------


## Midomoro

> Hi friend,
> 
> I used minoxidil 5 % almost 3 months and now I'm so worried that as you still have symptoms after use of only 2 weeks  . !!
> 
> My symptoms are same like.. no morning erection, 0 libido, no random day erection which was very normal for me , numbness and shrink in penis size, hardly get erect by self stimulation...
> I'm so depressed what happened to me? What I do now..
> 
> But thing is that this symptoms are not continued, it 100% recovers for 15-20 days and again come back for almost for a month since I stopped using of minoxidil.
> 
> ...


 Hello Vicky,

I have the same symptoms like you. I just need to know what do you feel now? Are you still suffering from Minoxidil or you recovered 100%?

----------


## anxiety124

Guys, 

I don't like saying this but your effects are purely psychological. Millions and millions of people use minoxidil, and there is no reported study on permanent sexual side effects. Only one study in India (after 4months) reports sexual side effects TOGETHER with other major side effects including palpitation, chest tightness, dizziness. AND it says that the entire side effects went away when the person discontinued the drug. Here is the study:

http://www.ijmrps.com/Issues%20PDF/Vol.4/May-2017/5.pdf

If you are having palpitation, chest tightness, dizziness, your body is probably giving an allergic reaction to the drug and of course your libido will go away as well! You cannot have libido when you have chest tightness! Libido is a tricky thing. Being anxious automatically zeros your libido!

This is what happens: you have low self esteem or anxiety for some reason (could be work related or relationship related), you cannot get as hard one time or two times, you think something must be wrong with you. Later, you search for the 'causes' of a temporary erection failure. Da-da! You find minoxidil to blame! Some overthink about erection failure and turn this into a permanent condition due to anxiety. 

Notice that vast majority of people who wrote on this forum disappeared after telling crazy things about how their lives are destroyed by minoxidil. Probably they had a good sex once and forgot about all the crazy shit they were talking about.

Some talk about how their libido sometimes 'comes back' and later 'goes away'. If there is any permanent damage, this wouldn't have been possible.  

I am writing all of these for those guys who experienced a low libido or erection problem once and googled 'minoxidil and ED' to find these kinds of forums. Friends, it is literally impossible for minodixidl to have this effect permanently on you. If you are too concerned, simply discontinue the drug. Take a rest, relax and try to enjoy your time. Cheers.

----------


## rejection

> I know a lot of people always says that Minoxidil doesn't cause side effects but a made a research in a lot of foruns and many people are complaining about that, and i am one of those people...
> 
> I started using minoxidil for a month when i noted the side effects like low libido and Erectile disfunction, for the first time in my life i cannot have sex with a girl, and i see a lot of foruns and a lot of mens with the same problems, when i discover that was minoxidil the villain i immediatly stopped using, 1 weak later i had no more ED problems but my semen was like water so 1 weak working fine and the ED seems to be coming back and the watery semen is still on. I always was a very healthy with a great libido and it stopped a month after starts using it
> 
> Anyone have the same problem that me? Any advice about the recovery? I desesperated! (sorry about the bad english)


 I already read about it in three forums and it seems to me that this is some kind of conspiracy against minoxidil. This is one of the safest substances and you can not have problems with an erection because of it. The problem may be different and you may not even suspect it ... Just think about it. In any case, I would advise you to use a few tablets of cialis. When I had problems with sex, I ordered a lot of drugs from andrikofarmakeio.com and my penis was active for a very long time. So you decide! But first, it's best to consult a doctor!

----------


## VantisInstituteHair

Please check out our website for more information, as we offer a different type of treatment to correct thinning! You DONT need to shave your hair in order to be considered a candidate!!
Vantis is an effective hair loss solution that exactly mimics your own biological hair follicles without surgery. Our non-invasive hair solution is instant, permanent, and guaranteed. Treatment involves a non-invasive method of inserting completely organic, plant-based pigment deposits through the dermal layer of the scalp. 
The pigment deposits perfectly replicate hair follicles and create an immediate appearance of a full head of hair. 
We perform this treatment on any individual with thinning hair or that is experiencing balding. With each treatment, your hair density can appear 10 times thicker!!

----------


## damrog

I need to contact you - I too suspect this. Run your finger down your belly - as it goes past a certain point you may feel a change in sensation - for me this appeared a few weeks after using Minoxidil. I believe it can have an affect on the body and perhaps via changing the nervous system (maybe loosening surrounding arteries and restricting them or directly interacting with the nerves themselves?). This for me has been dramatic, but getting better - slowly. It has not only produced a lower libido, etc but I also couldn't eat for a week or two after the numbness began, my stomach seemed to turn off! Minoxidil is a very strange substance - it obviously works well for some - yet wreaks havoc for others. I have also experienced these 'Minoxo-shills' who will fight for the death to defend it - simply NEVER respond to them, they won't have any advice regardless. Remember - no response for them in any form please! 
AND GOOD LUCK IN FIGHTING THIS!

----------

